# Network Card :how to configure



## d_mon (Aug 2, 2010)

hi folks! may someone help to configure this window? all my problems i think start here:







would be nice is somebody help me filling corectly(automatically filled can't get the installation-from ftp server-)


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 2, 2010)

did you run dhcp server?


----------



## d_mon (Aug 3, 2010)

i'm doing the installation via netinstall with unetbootin...


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 3, 2010)

if you select dhcp it will fill in most of the info for you and setup a resolve.conf for you as well.

Are you following the instructions in the handbook?


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 3, 2010)

Either reconfigure with DHCP or try:


Host:  your unqualified hostname here (all one word, no dots, must start with a number or letter)
Domain:  your domain name (can be left blank)
IPv4 Gateway:  your router's address (probably something like 192.168.1.1)
Name Server:  either the router itself (192.168.1.1, again), or something upstream (like 4.2.2.4)
IPv4 Address:  Pick an unused address in your local block (probably something like 192.168.1.88)
Netmask: 255.255.255.0
Leave the last bit blank, like it suggests

Notes:  If you have another computer on the network, see if you can get its IP information (winipconfig or winipcfg from the "Run..." dialogue on windows, "ifconfig" on linux & mac os10+ from a terminal).  Your gateway/router is almost always in the same /24 as your machine (the first three fields of the IP address). The netmask of your primary connection should almost always be 255.255.255.0 & your home connection is almost always going to be NATed from one of the RFC 1918 blocks.

From /etc/hosts

```
# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for
# private nets which will never be connected to the Internet:
#
#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255
#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255
#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255
```


----------

